# Wildkogeltrail



## anda (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!!

Kann mir jemand eine genaue Beschreibung vom Wilkogeltrail geben?
z.bsp.:welcher Weg das ist in der Kompasskarte?
 Oder eine Rundtour??
Danke!!!!!


----------



## Eigerbiker (28. Dezember 2006)

Der Wildkogel-Trail sind knapp 1200 hm Downhill, ca. 9 km lang und absolut geil!!! 
Start ist genau beim Wildkogelhaus.  Entweder du kurbelst die Forststrasse hoch oder nimmst die Seilbahn in Neunkirchen (ist natürlich uncool!!!).  
In der BIKE 02/05 war eine gute Beschreibung drin.  
Für 2,- zun Dowload:  http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=1681&nodeid=22&ps_lo=60 

Gruß 
Eigerbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpi69 (29. Dezember 2006)

Für Tourer: http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.2298/

Auffahrt über die Rückseite des Wildkogels im Mühlbachtal. Man macht ein paar zusätzliche Höhenmeter, aber ist recht locker zu fahren.
Der Trail selbst ist bis auf wenige Forstwegkreuzungen ca. 1,5m breit und durchwegs fahrbar. Das Geröll ist wesentlich sanfter als etwa am Gardasee und es sind auch schöne Wurzelpassagen dabei.
Der obige Link gibt im Track noch ein paar zusätzliche Trails im unteren Bereich an, anstatt auf der Forststrasse auszurollen.
Wir fahren den Trail auch im Rahmen unserer Star-of-Tirol Wochen (http://www.thestaroftirol.com)  und da hat es noch jeder geschafft, wenn auch Hardtailer manchmal etwas durchgeschüttelt unten rauskommen ;-)


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2006)

Passdatenbank auf meiner HP sowie Tourbericht 2005...das steht alles drin


----------



## Elmar Neßler (8. Januar 2007)

hi,

wir sind den trail bei unserer transalp 2006 gefahren. alle 3 mit hardtails ... richtig toll fand ich den trail nicht, er war durchaus nett, aber nachdem viele so davon geschwärmt hatten, war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. ein paar kurze stücke waren zum schieben (einmal sehr steil bergab nach abzweig von schotterpiste im mittelteil). im oberen teil herrliche aussicht, später halt fast nur noch im wald.

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2007)

Also ich gehöre auch zu den begeisterten!
Ich hatte mal Gondelfreikarten; wir sind dann mit der Gondel hoch, auf der linken Talseite zur Baumgartenalm, rauf zum Stanjoch, wieder zurück zur Baumgartenalm, weil da Einkehren einfach Pflicht ist (gell, Elmar?). Aber nicht zuviel Schnaps trinken, sonst findet man den Trail nicht schön, dann auf der anderen Talseite wieder hoch, rüber zum Wildkogelhaus und dann den Trail runter. Im Fremdenverkehrsbüro gibt´s eine Wanderkarte 1:35000 und eine Übersichtskarte, damit findet man sich leicht zurecht.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Also ich gehöre auch zu den begeisterten!
> Ich hatte mal Gondelfreikarten; wir sind dann mit der Gondel hoch, auf der linken Talseite zur Baumgartenalm, rauf zum Stanjoch, wieder zurück zur Baumgartenalm, weil da Einkehren einfach Pflicht ist (gell, Elmar?). Aber nicht zuviel Schnaps trinken, sonst findet man den Trail nicht schön, dann auf der anderen Talseite wieder hoch, rüber zum Wildkogelhaus und dann den Trail runter. Im Fremdenverkehrsbüro gibt´s eine Wanderkarte 1:35000 und eine Übersichtskarte, damit findet man sich leicht zurecht.



war nur ein schnaps und das bissl bier, das war ja schon noch den schweisstreibenden 700 hm zum höchsten punkt wieder rausgeschwitzt


----------



## Stevan (10. Januar 2007)

Hey, jetzt klink ich mich mal kurz ein, weil sich wohl einige auskennen da.

Wie gut geht denn die Herrensteigscharte mit dem Radl?
Ich möchte vom Spertental aus rüber und zwar möglichst wenig Höhenmeter und interessante Wege (nix >S2). Das Stangenjoch ist bekannt, da muss man aber runter  und wieder rauf, deshalb möcht ich über die Karalm zur Herrensteigscharte und dann auf einer Höhenlinie zur Gensbichelscharte und dann den Trail runter.

Gute Idee oder blöd? Gibts bessere Alternativen? Weiter ins krimmler Achental, möcht aber möglichst weit nördlich anfangen.


----------



## monstet (23. Juli 2010)

Eigerbiker schrieb:


> Der Wildkogel-Trail sind knapp 1200 hm Downhill, ca. 9 km lang und absolut geil!!!
> Start ist genau beim Wildkogelhaus. Entweder du kurbelst die Forststrasse hoch oder nimmst die Seilbahn in Neunkirchen (ist natürlich uncool!!!).
> In der BIKE 02/05 war eine gute Beschreibung drin.
> Für 2,- zun Dowload: http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=1681&nodeid=22&ps_lo=60
> ...


 
DER WILDKOGELTRAIL ist 5km lang und 1100 hm und es heißt NEUKIRCHEN und nicht NEUNKIRCHEN


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2010)

und der thread ist 3 1/2 jahre alt


----------



## Brummaman (11. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> und der thread ist 3 1/2 jahre alt



den trail gibts aber immer noch

achja der ist deutlich länger als 5km. keine Ahnung wer auf 5km gekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

